# Means Tested Benefit



## ivorra (Sep 24, 2008)

Does anyone know the Spanish phrase for the English "Means Tested Benefit" - as might be understood by officials at offices of Seguridad Social? (assuming the concept of means testing for some state benefits is similarly applied here).


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

"Means tested" here is simple - If your income is over X you wont get it - if it's under X you might. And the X varies subsidy to subsidy. Also if a different subsidy takes you over X, well see part one - that's part of the game.

Give me a more detailed CLUE - and if I see our SegSoc guy on Monday (he's only here Mon and Wed - but often overbooked with applicants), I'll ask.


----------



## ivorra (Sep 24, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> "Means tested" here is simple - If your income is over X you wont get it - if it's under X you might. And the X varies subsidy to subsidy. Also if a different subsidy takes you over X, well see part one - that's part of the game.
> 
> Give me a more detailed CLUE - and if I see our SegSoc guy on Monday (he's only here Mon and Wed - but often overbooked with applicants), I'll ask.


It concerns entitlement to state health care benefit of the spouse of a UK state pensioner (resident in Spain) who is not at present entitled in his own right. We were given the impression by the UK National Insurance office that there is a dependent's entitlement but on submitting their (the UK) form to Seguridad Social have received a somewhat ambiguous printed response questioning financial and employment status. 

We are fairly confident about talking to the officials in the local Seguridad Social office having found them to be helpful in the past but need the correct phraseology being aware that it is not sufficient to speak a workable level of Spanish but it is also necessary to speak 'Seguridad Social Spanish'!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll see if Javi can help on Monday.


----------



## ivorra (Sep 24, 2008)

Many thanks...


----------

